# PCOS: What Works?



## Maybe Baby32 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Lovely Ladies
I have pcos and i really want to sort myself out, not just in ttc but also mentally and emotionally as i just feel like im constantly battling with mood swings, hair issues, pains, swelling, period cramping, ibs..... etc.

Ive doing a little research online this morning and came across a few things to try:

Agnus Catus
Evening Primrose Oil
A Pre-natal Multi vit and mineral
Folic Acid


My question is:  Is it safe to take all these together or will they interact in a bad way?

Another Question:

What have you tried/tested and how did it work for you?

I really want to show myself and my husband that im really putting my all into our TTC especially as we are both now 32 and he has agreed with me that we should be having another go at TTC.  We both would love a child and its been a long struggle so far with little medical assistance.

Hugs to you all
xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

The biggest enemy to someone with PCOS is sugar and simple carbs.

The absolute best thing that you can do to minimise the impact is to stick to a low GI diet. 

Mixing supplements shouldn't cause harm unless they work in the same or opposite way, but honestly I'd go low GI for a few months before using AC or EPO xx

Good luck xx


----------

